# 12 years of non stop dp/dr



## MrsDon (May 19, 2017)

Hi everyone my name is Pamela and i am 36 years old. I've had depersonalisation and derealization for 12 years 24/7...crazy I know! It just won't seem to go away. It started from having severe anxiety when I was 24. I'm in a living hell every day...you would think I would be useful to it by now, anyways thought I would introduce myself


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi Pamela, welcome to the site. I hope you find some useful information here. The horrible thing about suffering from severe anxiety at some point in our life is that it can be frightening in and of itself. Then we can become very vigilant of anything and everything as a potential danger signal and end up going round in circles! Rest, relaxation, distraction, and accepting that you can't fix it yourself but have to give your mind the space and time it needs to recover can all help to break the cycle.


----------



## alnadine20 (Oct 22, 2014)

God help me if I go through this that long. No offense


----------



## Marmalade (Dec 18, 2016)

I don't think saying 'god help me' is very kind. I think the OP deserve credit, support and love.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

but i think it is easy to accept this condition and only continue living this empty life.


----------



## Thisisnotlife (Oct 20, 2017)

because first when you got it you were in pain. so it means you need to be very broken. and this is state when you have given up... i think


----------

